

Most inspiring 46 seconds with Steve Jobs - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=48aedb8880cab8c45637abc7493ecddd
Short video on Steve Job's Vision of the world
======
lukeholder
Loved that. I feel this all the time. Especially building software for the
'man'. On to be funded though - or at least have time.

------
sbmassey
Lulz

